# Americans - how to vote for President



## ami biswas (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello everyone -

If you are American, living in Thailand and want to vote for President (or know someone fitting that description) - please email me at amibiswasmd"at"gmail-dot-com for instructions on getting an absentee ballot.

Completely free, no charge, you will not be put on any mailing list - I am working with a get out the vote (GOTV) effort and we're trying to keep track of where we are registering people from.

Thanks!

Ami


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

All you need to do is go to the US Embassy website which gives you all the instructions you'll need:

Absentee Voting - U.S. Embassy Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## ami biswas (Sep 19, 2008)

singto said:


> All you need to do is go to the US Embassy website which gives you all the instructions you'll need:


Thanks Singto,

There are indeed several online resources. If you do use one of them, please post a quick note here (or feel free to email); we're trying to keep track of where overseas Americans are registering from - which countries, which websites - so we can better marshall resources in the future.

And of course, if anyone has any problems with the online services, email me for further assistance: amibiswasmd at gmail dot com

Good luck and good voting!

Ami


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

ami biswas said:


> Thanks Singto,
> 
> There are indeed several online resources. If you do use one of them, please post a quick note here (or feel free to email); we're trying to keep track of where overseas Americans are registering from - which countries, which websites - so we can better marshall resources in the future.
> 
> ...


Who are you and where are you from? Seems odd you are coming on to a forum to find out how to "better Marshall resources."


----------

